# String making calculator



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i think 1.25% is way too much, but that may work if you do a 1-1 ration of twist???? im adding .9 to a 100" string with 75twists to get ratio 1.33-1

Why would you want to sell it anyways??? ive been giving people the spreadsheet i have for a while, ive forword it atleast 40 times, anyone wants it just PM me and try both out for yourself to see which you like


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

This formula would change depending on the material and strand count as well. I would also agree that formula is adding alot more then what we add.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Not sure but I think that the ratio % is adjustable in that sheet. I may be wrong.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

NP Archery said:


> Not sure but I think that the ratio % is adjustable in that sheet. I may be wrong.


Yes, the % is input by the user. Use any % that you choose and the numbers will adjust. BTW the chart is free for the asking.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

OH i didnt think it was something you input, thought it was all laid out at that set percentage, nice to have one to play with numbers and try some different stuff, what i use seems to work well for bcy, but trying astro now and same formula is coming out well with that for me also.


----------



## PeterM (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks i would like a copy, is there a link anywere?


----------



## rkcru63 (Jan 31, 2011)

Does anyone know what percentage over the factory string length for a 83 7/8 bcy 452x bow string? Is a average length that each twist takes up?


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

PeterM said:


> Thanks i would like a copy, is there a link anywere?


No link yet, PM me your email and I'll send you a copy...


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

rkcru63 said:


> Does anyone know what percentage over the factory string length for a 83 7/8 bcy 452x bow string? Is a average length that each twist takes up?


Any percentage from about 1% to 1.25% will work out just fine.


----------



## rkcru63 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you very much that info will come in handy


----------



## PDB Strings (May 13, 2010)

My email is [email protected] Tried to PM but your inbox was full. Thanks Paul


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

My email address is: [email protected] If you could send a copy that would be great.

Thank you,

Nuge


----------



## Hamdog (May 10, 2010)

EPLC that is a great tool. Thank you for offering to all archery talk folks. When you get a chance I would also like a copy. My email is [email protected] Thanks again!!!!


----------



## BHewes (Nov 15, 2010)

EPLC thanks for offering this download a PM has been sent.


----------



## darton21 (Aug 23, 2009)

EPLC I would like a copy; My e-mail is [email protected] thanks.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

EPLC said:


> I've learned that I can not sell this type of item here on AT without being a paid sponsor of AT. I now offer the calculator for free. I'm going to see if the admin will post it as a free download...


Hey guy's, if you want this tool I'll be happy to send it to you but you HAVE to PM me to get it as I will not be monitoring this thread.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I've also posted mine as an Excel spread sheet on my website. I expect yours has incorporated more data than mine. 
I caution users to review the numbers and adjust accordingly I believe the 452x tab is accurate for my equipment but may not be for others. While the other tabs are simply a duplicate of the 452x and may not have any relevance in reality.
http://nwspinner.com/index.php/adjusting-for-twists-and-stretch


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Just curious. I usually lay mine out, use tag ends to tie off end loops, then put on my stretcher that I use, take it to 100 lbs and then twist to length. Then I'll stretch to 300 lbs for a bit, let it up to 100 lbs to verify length and adjust accordingly, and then back to 300 lbs to serve.

Do the calculators you guys use factor in the length including how much it would stretch out?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

r49740 said:


> Just curious. I usually lay mine out, use tag ends to tie off end loops, then put on my stretcher that I use, take it to 100 lbs and then twist to length. Then I'll stretch to 300 lbs for a bit, let it up to 100 lbs to verify length and adjust accordingly, and then back to 300 lbs to serve.
> 
> Do the calculators you guys use factor in the length including how much it would stretch out?


Exactly. Calculations are a good starting point and some minor manipulation may be necessary to achieve optimal length. I think your process is sound one.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

EPLC said:


> I've learned that I can not sell this type of item here on AT without being a paid sponsor of AT. I now offer the calculator for free. I'm going to see if the admin will post it as a free download...


Sorry folks, I am no longer offering this for free. I am going to ask for $5 to cover my time and effort to address these requests. PayPal only. PM only for requests.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

i have used EPLC string caculator for a couple of years now it is the cats meow, best tool around for setting the posts, gives you the number of twist to make, 90% of the time its spot on,


----------

